# Humminbird Rebate Caution



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Humminbird ( Johnson Outdoors ) is offering a rebate of a free remote control. I purchased one of the qualifying units and did indeed receive my free remote. The problem arises if a consumer purchases more than one qualifying unit. In the small print it states only ONE rebate per household. On another site several individuals reported that Humminbird is holding fast to the fine print.

This kinda befuddles me. I would think any rebate is designed to increase sales. So a consumer who spends two or three times as much money by buying multiple units. Is limited to the same incentive as the purchaser of one.

Judging by the response of the individuals who spent some heavy coin on the other sight. Humminbird may have come up with a circular firing team idea. Wonder what they teach in marketing now days.

I know they should have read rebate form closely. But in the real world what fishing fanatic is going to read a rebate form like a Philadelphia lawyer.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I've seen the same thing on Crosman and Abu Garcia products among others. I use my home address, office address and my son's address as needed.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

This is nothing new with rebates. The most I have ever seen allowed was 2 per household. I just assume 1 and drive on.


----------

